# Maybe I'm a Loser?



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

Being in the trade for six months,I'm thinking about getting out of plumbing for good,because they have me and the plumber i work with tussling with water heaters up and down the attic all day.I don't mind installing water heaters once a week,but everyday? and especially when itsa hot in the attic.Thats alot of work! Then sometimes you may have to install plywood on 2x4's just to keep from falling through the ceilng while working.I feel like the company is using me like"you're a big guy with muscles and we will use you to tote water heaters".I like plumbing,but i don't want to be hauling 40 and 50 gallon water heaters up the attic everday,i'm already burned out on that,there's more to plumbing than just messing with water heaters.




I'm not a lazy person,i'm just kind off picky about the work to do.I don't like doing repipes in house either because you have to cut alot of sheet rock repipe everything then plus work in hot attics on top of that.Today is monday and i havent been to work since friday because i been callin in and taking off work to get away from the work that we do.I might just go back to working at pizza hut delivering pizzas(yes i am serouis),i'll get a pay cut,but at least i won't be killing myself hauling heavy water heaters and doing repipes in hot attics and sweating my ass to death.I don't have another job lined up right now.When I'm about to quit a job I normally give a 2 weeks notice and have another job already lined up,but i might just quit instantly with this one.
Sometimes we do 2 water heater in a day,both being in attics.some of these attics have very limited space and we and we have to move the water around/under/above stuff that sits in the way which makes the job even more inconvient.I just don't feel motivated to come to work every mourning anymore.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Do I know you? You seem like every lazy helper I have ever fired.


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

every job the heater is in the attic? i take it your down south, or out west, even so, every one?


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

Do you try asking to do something else? Couldn't hurt...


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

gardon said:


> every job the heater is in the attic? i take it your down south, or out west, even so, every one?


 

no,some heaters are in the garage,but alot of them are in attics....i live in the south


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

justme said:


> Do I know you? You seem like every lazy helper I have ever fired.


 

there's a difference between being lazy and not liking a kind of work.i'm just picky.



picky:Having no intererst to do certain jobs,but don't mind doing other jobs


lazy:a person that doesn't do no type of work period and would rather sit on their ass


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

This is what an apprentice does, for the first few years. While he's working with a journeyman and learning (at 6 months there are only a few things you can do to make the company money, and this is one of them) Your cheap labor, un experienced, you learn from your journeyman along the way, and add skills from that, along with time and you move up the ladder. (you may only take a small pay cut, now if you go back to pizza's, but a big one in a few years as your pay will go up fast with time) We have all been at the bottom of the ladder. Everyone hates some jobs and love the others, if you want a job, you have to take the bad with the good.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Puss


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Allencat said:


> there's a difference between being lazy and not liking a kind of work.i'm just picky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have been laying out of work for a couple days now right? Do you know how that can affect someone's scheduling of work? It can make a bad day worse . Suck it up and do your job or go back to Domino's.


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Puss


 

hey that wasnt nice,try tussling with 40-50 gallon waters in the addict everyday sweating your balls of and killing your back.try working in cramped space in the attic,taking a water hearter from an attic in a 2 story house carring it down stairs to the first floor on out to the truck outside.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Allencat said:


> Being in the trade for six months,I'm thinking about getting out of plumbing for good,because they have me and the plumber i work with tussling with water heaters up and down the attic all day.I don't mind installing water heaters once a week,but everyday? and especially when itsa hot in the attic.Thats alot of work! Then sometimes you may have to install plywood on 2x4's just to keep from falling through the ceilng while working.I feel like the company is using me like"you're a big guy with muscles and we will use you to tote water heaters".I like plumbing,but i don't want to be hauling 40 and 50 gallon water heaters up the attic everday,i'm already burned out on that,there's more to plumbing than just messing with water heaters.
> 
> I'm not a lazy person,i'm just kind off picky about the work to do.I don't like doing repipes in house either because you have to cut alot of sheet rock repipe everything then plus work in hot attics on top of that.Today is monday and i havent been to work since friday because i been callin in and taking off work to get away from the work that we do.I might just go back to working at pizza hut delivering pizzas(yes i am serouis),i'll get a pay cut,but at least i won't be killing myself hauling heavy water heaters and doing repipes in hot attics and sweating my ass to death.I don't have another job lined up right now.When I'm about to quit a job I normally give a 2 weeks notice and have another job already lined up,but i might just quit instantly with this one.
> Sometimes we do 2 water heater in a day,both being in attics.some of these attics have very limited space and we and we have to move the water around/under/above stuff that sits in the way which makes the job even more inconvient.I just don't feel motivated to come to work every mourning anymore.


U were lucky to ever get in the trade.. from reading your other posts, are you still reading the HD books??? If so, that's why you are doing what you are doing. Let some deserving people take ur place.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Allencat said:


> hey that wasnt nice


 He was being truthful in a tactful way.


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> U were lucky to ever get in the trade.. from reading your other posts, are you still reading the HD books??? If so, that's why you are doing what you are doing. Let some deserving people take ur place.


 


i can't help how i feel,maybe i should suck it up and keep plumbing,but summertime hasn't even hit yet and i've work in hot attics,when summertime comes it's gonna be a *****.i'm not disrespecting the plumbing trade or nobody's job on here,i know yall are bigtime plumber lovers,and would probably die for the trade.,but i'm not used to this kind of work...i know the money is good,but i have to somewhat like the work i'm doin for me to appreciate what i do abd be happy to get out of my bed early in the mournin and go to work.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Allencat said:


> hey that wasnt nice....


That was his nice. :laughing:

This trade ain't easy for anyone. Very few are lucky enough to pick and choose their tasks. Esppecially cubs. Suck it up or move on.


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

You stated the answer yourself, If you hate it, the money will get better, but we still work hard everyday, and everyday is something new, And plumbing changes's daily as well, meaning if your not wanted to do a good job, and learn new things, its going to be a hard road for you. Once your pay go's up, if your skill does not, or your attitude does not improve, the company will make the choice for you. Where im from 2 days calling in (esp with sat and Sunday off in there) would have sealed your fate


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Maybe you are a loser


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

If plumbers love their job so much,why do they get frustrated when a job gets complex.example:u got a stubburn fitting or a piece of pipe that won't come loose right away with your pipe wrench/channel locks and you have to spray it with dw 40 or do something extra to take apart or u the bathtub is stopped up and u stick that hand snake cable in the tub to unclogg whatevers clogging the tub(most of the time hair) and u struggle to get it out,so u get frustrated until u finally get it out.



i mean alot of the plumbers i worked with be having mixed emotions about their job,sometimes their happy and sometimes they get mad at their work and be cussing when they they are struggling with tools/fittings and not getting job done as fast as they thought they would or when they have to be in work uncomfortable positions to get certain jobs done such as laying down on your back to get under a house and fix a leaking pipe or leaning under a kitching sink to work on a faucet mean these plumbers don't be 100 percent happy allday everyday.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Allencat said:


> If plumbers love their job so much,why do their get frustrated when a job gets complex.example:u got a stubburn fitting or a piece of pipe that won't come lose right away with your pipe wrench/channel locks and you have to spray it with dw 40 or do something extra to take apart or u the bathtub is stopped up and u stick that hand snake cable in the tub to unclogg whatevers clogging the tub(most of the time hair) and u struggle to get it out,so u get frustrated until u finally get it out.
> 
> i mean alot of the plumbers i worked with be having mixed emotions about their job,sometimes their happy and sometimes they get mad at their work and be cussing when they they are struggling with tools/fittings and not getting job done as fast as they thought they wood.


Ur not cut out to be a repair plumber.. factory plumber, yes...


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

Thats the one guy you are working with. I myself am a patient calm worker (which means i can do repair work, and not loose it when its old, broke, the home owner left it in dis repair for several years until last minute, or worse they tried to fix it themselves first) Now ive worked with guys, who throw wrench's and cussing in front of customers when something gets tough, but like rjbphd says, not everyone is made to be a service plumber.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Allencat said:


> hey that wasnt nice,try tussling with 40-50 gallon waters in the addict everyday sweating your balls of and killing your back.try working in cramped space in the attic,taking a water hearter from an attic in a 2 story house carring it down stairs to the first floor on out to the truck outside.


We all do it now or have done it. Your preaching to the converted my dude. And I doubt you will find any sympathy here. Diference between us and you is we didn't cry about doing our jobs now we tell guys like u what to do. No reason it cant work out the same way for you. Take some time and educate yourself about other aspects of the trade, read trade magazines, talk with other guys with more experience, sign up as an apprentice and go to school, get a code book and read it, learn why we have codes and what the actual purpose for each code is, show your boss your eager to learn and eager to please and i bet your days of only installing water heaters will end. Or be lazy and deliver pizza, a mindless un rewarding career with no place to move up to. A zero future job. As far as getting fustrated or mad at whatever it is you may be working on, to me thats the best part of my day. Especially when I win over the problem with my mind. Thats what makes me want to go to work in the morning. That's why marathon runners run to hit the finish line, or the way a baseball player feels when he knocks out a home run. Its the thrill of winning. And its additive. Im sorry for you thats not how you feel about walking down a set of attic stairs after you finish a wh install. Thats really not that bad either try an AC air handler install in August 100 deg days with 90% humidity, including all the ductwork for 3 days straight in an attic then come tell me about how horrible an hour or two in an attic is doing a water heater swap. Wahh....


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Allencat said:


> hey that wasnt nice,try tussling with 40-50 gallon waters in the addict everyday sweating your balls of and killing your back.try working in cramped space in the attic,taking a water hearter from an attic in a 2 story house carring it down stairs to the first floor on out to the truck outside.


Plumbing sucks, actually all work sucks. You haven't done anything any plumber on here hasn't done a thousand times. Get yourself into a 2 block high crawl space where if you go in on your belly, you stay on your belly and btw the crawl space is full of snakes, never mind the spiders.

My first year was spent on cleaning grease traps and digging ditches for sewers and water services where a mini excavator was to big, or the ditch was close to electric. Heck you're not even in the crappy part of plumbing, and I mean crap.

In all honesty, maybe you should look into maintenance or being an electrician, electricians are the cologne guys, pretty hair nice boots, and small hands. Plus they don't carry a wrench larger than 7/8".

Btw when it comes to being a loser, I'm the General, you have a long way to go just to be a private.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

James420 said:


> Plumbing sucks, actually all work sucks. You haven't done anything any plumber on here hasn't done a thousand times. Get yourself into a 2 block high crawl space where if you go in on your belly, you stay on your belly and btw the crawl space is full of snakes, never mind the spiders.
> 
> My first year was spent on cleaning grease traps and digging ditches for sewers and water services where a mini excavator was to big, or the ditch was close to electric. Heck you're not even in the crappy part of plumbing, and I mean crap.
> 
> ...


Pretty much what I did when I was younger.. last 'workout' job I had was replacing and repiping a boiler from 1 zone into 3 zones system in a 42" dirt crawlspace. And had to go back to install castiron baseboards after finding out the radiant floor heat crapped out.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Pretty much what I did when I was younger.. last 'workout' job I had was replacing and repiping a boiler from 1 zone into 3 zones system in a 42" dirt crawlspace. And had to go back to install castiron baseboards after finding out the radiant floor heat crapped out.


Now see that's plumbing, and it Figures about the radiant floor heat.


----------



## PuttyTruck (Apr 28, 2013)

Allencat said:


> If plumbers love their job so much,why do they get frustrated when a job gets complex.example:u got a stubburn fitting or a piece of pipe that won't come loose right away with your pipe wrench/channel locks and you have to spray it with dw 40 or do something extra to take apart or u the bathtub is stopped up and u stick that hand snake cable in the tub to unclogg whatevers clogging the tub(most of the time hair) and u struggle to get it out,so u get frustrated until u finally get it out.
> 
> 
> 
> i mean alot of the plumbers i worked with be having mixed emotions about their job,sometimes their happy and sometimes they get mad at their work and be cussing when they they are struggling with tools/fittings and not getting job done as fast as they thought they would or when they have to be in work uncomfortable positions to get certain jobs done such as laying down on your back to get under a house and fix a leaking pipe or leaning under a kitching sink to work on a faucet mean these plumbers don't be 100 percent happy allday everyday.


You think plumbers are bad tempered? We are mellow compared to most trades and forget about other professionals lile doctors and nurses. Ever see a Harvard grad have a temper tantrum? Aint pretty.

You need to try out some different occupations, I think. And pray you don't get me for your j'man, too. I would make you run away and cry like a baby, no doubt.

yeah i seen the intro thing and when i'm on my own pc and not the firewalled business ones, i will get it done. I'm using a company i-phone and will prolly get creemed for this.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

water heaters in the attic everyday, sounds like good money. I you can't hack Walmart needs greeters.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

son when I started out my uncle was having me dig trenches by hand and installing clay tile for sewer lines Hell I even put in some orangeberg and and poured lead and oakum joints and wiped lead traps. and you wanna complain. I dont know how many times my uncle slapped me upside the head and made me do things over or griped cause I was too slow. If you cant take the heat get out of the kitchen and let someone who wants a trade and not just a job take your spot.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

If you're feeling this way now, you may as well throw the sign back on top of your Honda Civic....


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

PuttyTruck said:


> you think plumbers are bad tempered? we're mellow cpared to most trades and forget about upset professionals lile doctors and nurses.
> 
> You need to try out some different occupations, i think. Pray you don't get me for your j' man, too. I would make you run away, no doubt.
> 
> yeah i seen the intro thing and when i'm on my own pc and not the firewalled business ones, i will get it done. I'm using company i-phone and will prolly get creed for this.


Yeah thinking about that one. I dont recall any plumbing company I ever worked for with a human resources department. Or sensitivity training seminars. Good chance if you mouth off to the wrong guy on the wrong day it could result in a trip to the dentist. Better have thick skin in this trade. Cant wait for this next generation of kids with all the anti bullying crap they're forcing on them, to hit the real world and find out how life really works. Unfortunately they will find out that no one taught them to stand up for themselves. An important skill to attain. Those kids will be eaten alive by life.


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

When it comes to attitude I find you usually get what you give. I'm an apprentice and the journeyman all the other apprentices hate are usually the ones I have no problems with. I don't think I'm the greatest apprentice ever i dont even really like plumbing. from some of the things I've read I don't think plumbing is your problem as much as being immature and lacking in work ethic. Those are problems that will follow you anywhere.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PuttyTruck said:


> You think plumbers are bad tempered? We are mellow compared to most trades and forget about other professionals lile doctors and nurses. Ever see a Harvard grad have a temper tantrum? Aint pretty.
> 
> You need to try out some different occupations, I think. And pray you don't get me for your j'man, too. I would make you run away and cry like a baby, no doubt.
> 
> yeah i seen the intro thing and when i'm on my own pc and not the firewalled business ones, i will get it done. I'm using a company i-phone and will prolly get creemed for this.


Hey Putty, I like ur attiude but ya gotta post a full intro before we turn u into a soft putty...


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

imagine someone opening a clean out plug from a drain that goes out high in a basement and you are watching what the person is doing and poof. That water heater in an attic is looking pretty good about now.


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

WOW! This is real life. I bet my helper would trade jobs with yours any day. That boy digs, carries, sweats and bleeds with no complaints and he's maybe 150 soaking wet.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

You are a whiney little titty baby. Get off of the damn cross, I need the lumber for something more productive than this cry baby thread. This vocation is tough, and very rewarding, but not to crybabies. I've been at it for 24 years, and the last six months have been with 4 herniated discs. And my ash ain't planted behind a desk, in the field every day. Take your damn blanket back to KFC Linus, this trade doesn't need any more pussies.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

I think I just heard the whambulance go by. Whaaaaaaa whaaaaaaaa!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> George Carlin - You're a loser - YouTube


 Steve, this forum only allows one thanks. Many more are due. Just perfect.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes the late great G.C. used simple logic in a way to make people laugh at how unlogically many people live life. Funny man...hope I grow up to think just like him.


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't see the need to bust this kids balls anymore, I think he now knows that this is not the place for hand holding and coddling. I think the key to this whole thread is the attitude held by so many youths of today. "Pick and choose" your work. You have got to be ****ting me!!! In a time when people struggle daily to make ends meet you are in a place right now that could help you build a good future but you are going to give that away because it's "HARD". People like to say that you do better to work smarter and not harder. What the hell ever happened to busting your ass @ both. I like to think that I will solve a problem in the most efficient way possible but when it comes down to doing the damn thing, you take care of business. This is not to say that everyone born after 1990 is this way. We currently have an awesome crop of young apprentices that get it done. They work hard all day, sometimes they will go out for half the night, show up in the AM with a hangover, sweat it out in the trenches, go to apprenticeship school, and repeat. At the end of the day these are some bust ass dependable kids and I treat them all like extended family. That is the respect they have EARNED for "carrying water heaters into attics all day." Good Luck with Dominoes:surrender::surrender::surrender:


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I hope you get a chance to read this post, I say find a better job or trade.

Heck when I got my journeymans i quit plumbing because i disliked new home construction.

I found out service wasn't to bad. But I can tell you one thing for a natural fact I would quit this job in a hart beat if i had to put water heaters in atticks. I would also quit this job again if I ever had to set another soaker tub on a finish.

I'm not killing myself so somebody I don't know or care about can sit in the luxury of a huge bath. 

I have never installed or replaced a water heater in an attick but since I am now self employed I have looked at a few in horrible spots and kindley declined the job. 

Not my fault the builder was an idiot and couldn't give me just a little more room to replace something that will break. Sure I could try to charge a boat load to do the job but nope let somebody else get hurt doing it. 

Oh by the way fellas our bad backs are nothing to be proud of!


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

My 1st plumbing job out of high school, was running 3" & 4" black threaded pipe air lines, 30ft high, in a huge, & very loud stamping plant. Did this for easily, 6mos straight. (I know I would weld that big of pipe today).
But I learned so much from that job alone.

Hell, I'd of taken water heater installs in an attic, in a heartbeat. And if I did that many. I'd go home & figure out an easier way. Chain fall?

But I wouldn't do either of those jobs today. Why? Cuz I don't have to.................and I'm old & have bad back & knees.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Get out now and find something that makes you want to get out of bed and go to work. Hint - Pizza Delivery won't get you anywhere fast. :no:


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

I was an apprentice well over a year with a hell of a lot days that were much more difficult than what the OP describes before I came home and said "well that sucked"


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

I just hope your dad's not on here to read this! (its an embarrassment to the family!)


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

Mr-Green said:


> When it comes to attitude I find you usually get what you give. I'm an apprentice and the journeyman all the other apprentices hate are usually the ones I have no problems with. I don't think I'm the greatest apprentice ever i dont even really like plumbing. from some of the things I've read I don't think plumbing is your problem as much as being immature and lacking in work ethic. Those are problems that will follow you anywhere.


 
hey look who's talkin,u yourself said u don't like plumbing.


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

Allencat said:


> hey that wasnt nice,try tussling with 40-50 gallon waters in the addict everyday sweating your balls of and killing your back.try working in cramped space in the attic,taking a water hearter from an attic in a 2 story house carring it down stairs to the first floor on out to the truck outside.



going to the attic is no different than going to the basement, which is where 98% of them are here and i do probably 5-6 a week. you have someone helping you? youre one step ahead of most service guys around here, we do them on our own. we also crawl under mobile homes, in crawl spaces, through the snow, slush and ice. we deal with septic systems, we do warranty work so we also deal with welfare scum that think they can get their entire house done for the $60 service fee, plus we deal with their 10 kids in our way and grabbing our tools, we work 10-16 hours a day, on calls that sometimes wake us at 3am for something stupid, sometimes working 20 hours then back again after a few hours sleep....this is the life we chose, this is the career i chose, this is a career that has its ups and downs, but above all else, this is the career i love and the only one i would ever do.....


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

look at the bright side. at lest your doing heaters, most guys start out digging trenches.


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

Clay! boulders! Mud!, having to use a pick to remove every inch, not like the pea gravel undergrounds today! i broke so many shovels! or wore the round off of em


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

piper1 said:


> look at the bright side. at lest your doing heaters, most guys start out digging trenches.


 

i've dugged trenches for for clean out drains,gas lines,and wwater lines.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

gardon said:


> Clay! boulders! Mud!, having to use a pick to remove every inch, not like the pea gravel undergrounds today! i broke so many shovels! or wore the round off of em


 lol.. for awhile there. i didn't even know plumbing had anything to do with pipes:yes:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Allencat said:


> hey that wasnt nice,try tussling with 40-50 gallon waters in the addict everyday sweating your balls of and killing your back.try working in cramped space in the attic,taking a water hearter from an attic in a 2 story house carring it down stairs to the first floor on out to the truck outside.


Lmao. U think I haven't ??? I did fire protection before plumbing. I was 120lbs and me and another guy would put a 20' 4" grooved pipe on our shoulder and carry it up 10' ladders and hang it So ur crying doesn't bother me at all. Ether shut up and work or quit. Don't come here and cry on our shoulders We don't give a dam. I'm 160lbs now and do all ur crying about and have to be responsible for permit inspection ordering material ect ect. 

Puss


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Lmao. U think I haven't ??? I did fire protection before plumbing. I was 120lbs and me and another guy would put a 20' 4" grooved pipe on our shoulder and carry it up 10' ladders and hang it So ur crying doesn't bother me at all. Ether shut up and work or quit. Don't come here and cry on our shoulders We don't give a dam. I'm 160lbs now and do all ur crying about and have to be responsible for permit inspection ordering material ect ect.
> 
> Puss


 

u are one mean *******


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Allencat said:


> u are one mean *******


Hey, good thing he's in a friendly mood now.... you wouldn't want to work with him when he's pizzed off...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Thank you. I was wondering if I was slipping these days !!!! Where I work if you whin about a particular type of plumbing then that's all you will do all the time It's funny. To me when a newbie opens his mouth. Cuz I see it coming a mile away 

I tell them strait out. Do it or leave thers a line of guys behind you wanting a job so no sweat off my back The helper /app I value is the one that busts as all day. Has lunch money. Is on time and can learn. The rest I tell the boss to get rid of. Ud be gone by now


----------



## Thekid (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm an apprentice know how ya feel. Your not gonna start at the top so you can expect ****ty jobs. Everybody finds some jobs boring but the key is to grind through it and the reward will be getting your license and better more interesting work. Keep your head up and smile somebody loved ya


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Here this is for all the Girly apps


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a girl in her early 20's as a helper for me and my plumber right now. She doesn't complain, she had been stuck with a several idiots for a couple months, but kept her head down and did the best she could. Now she drills and pounds in all of the anchors for our hangers, will push us out of the way to carry boxes of cast iron fittings to the third floor. She buys a couple of tools every weekend. She keeps her eyes open and learns stuff just by watching us. 

I think I will recommend her for the apprenticeship program in the fall. 

Did I mention that she is a girl? Did I mention that she doesn't complain?


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

allencat. you mentioned that some times 2 of you. do two water heaters a day. i don't want to be ofensive. but some of these guys on pz do alot more then 2 a day by there selfs. while ansewering the phone at the same time, setting up calls, quick stops for a clogged toilet. or maybe a shower valve. on the way to the next call. thats why your getting such a harsh resposne. i would be very happy if i had just two or three w/h a day.. however i do rescept the fact that your are asking yourself is this for me. and again, 6 months in and the fact that your not digging ditches. i think your one up.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

phishfood said:


> I have a girl in her early 20's as a helper for me and my plumber right now. She doesn't complain, she had been stuck with a several idiots for a couple months, but kept her head down and did the best she could. Now she drills and pounds in all of the anchors for our hangers, will push us out of the way to carry boxes of cast iron fittings to the third floor. She buys a couple of tools every weekend. She keeps her eyes open and learns stuff just by watching us.
> 
> I think I will recommend her for the apprenticeship program in the fall.
> 
> Did I mention that she is a girl? Did I mention that she doesn't complain?


Is she butch or hot ??? Lol


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Here this is for all the Girly apps


pricless, that's elfing great


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Lemme throw my .02 in...

I started plumbing during summers about 12 years back for the boss I work for now. About 9 years ago I started full time, doing all the running and all of the "crap" work. I didn't mind it because I worked in an office for about 3 months, couldn't stand being cooped up and having to watch my p's and q's. 

I don't know where in the south you are but it gets pretty effing hot in new orleans, there are days where we will dig a water service in the middle of august then go change a water heater in the attic. The trades jobs aren't for everyone, especially those that don't have a drive or the ability to tough it out.

Oh, I forgot, I worked for dominoes 8 years ago after I got off of work. I'm sure plenty of times it was after doing some form of hard manual labor. Man up, unless you don't like money...


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

what do yall love about plumbing? what made yall get into a trade doing physical and dirty work instead of being a school teacher,a doctor,or an office job worker?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Forgot to add: You're not a loser just because you don't like attic work. Most people hate some aspects of their jobs. 

If you are hating the majority of what you do, and you are not passionate about learning and finding a way to get exposed to different plumbing situations, then you owe it to yourself to find something that doesn't make you feel like a loser.

PZ plumbers may love their jobs now, but they all started on the bottom. They stuck it out, and have a lot of great stories to share. They didn't quit . . . they kept plugging along until they made something of themselves. :yes:


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

504Plumber said:


> Lemme throw my .02 in...
> 
> I started plumbing during summers about 12 years back for the boss I work for now. About 9 years ago I started full time, doing all the running and all of the "crap" work. I didn't mind it because I worked in an office for about 3 months, couldn't stand being cooped up and having to watch my p's and q's.
> 
> ...



i worked in new orleans to rebuild after katrina, at xzavier university i think its called by the dome, and some apartments. Man that was a mess back then! Is everything back to normal?


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

We have all been there, we have all done grunt work.

Most of us enjoy the challenge of our jobs and look forward to the next challenge.

You should know the value of being offered an opportunity to learn a trade. 
There are plenty of others that would appreciate this opportunity.

Maybe you just are not cut out to be a Plumber...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Allencat said:


> what do yall love about plumbing? what made yall get into a trade doing physical and dirty work instead of being a school teacher,a doctor,or an office job worker?


Maybe just that ya not cut out to use a folding ruler..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Allencat said:


> what do yall love about plumbing? what made yall get into a trade doing physical and dirty work instead of being a school teacher,a doctor,or an office job worker?


$ and $ and $ and umm more $. I make more then most educated people I know. I get to play with fire operate expensive equipment make whiny app do all my bich work. Work all over the city. Inside and outside. And I protect the health and welfare of the people. I'm just like a dr. But I got paid to learn my trade Most days I love my job. Some I hate it. But it's a great feeling to drive by a building and say hey I plumbed that and it will be ther for years to come


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Allencat said:


> what do yall love about plumbing? what made yall get into a trade doing physical and dirty work instead of being a school teacher,a doctor,or an office job worker?


Pride of a job well done! Knowing people appreciate my work.


Being able to repair and build, I love working with my hands.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

gardon said:


> i worked in new orleans to rebuild after katrina, at xzavier university i think its called by the dome, and some apartments. Man that was a mess back then! Is everything back to normal?



For the most part, there is a lot more blight than there was, some neighborhoods still only have one house occupied on an entire block but it's not as bad... 

It seems to be picking up since the movie industry moved in, we have been non stop 50-60hr weeks since at least christmas.


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

ive been there for vacation 4 times before the storm hit, thats why i went to work after it did. Fun city! nice people! as long as you dont walk back home alone on the wrong streets from the bar!! LOL


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

money, money, and math, solving problems, and getting paided for it. the fact that trade jobs keep you strong. both mind and spirit. but it's not for everybody. expespally when starting out


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

gardon said:


> ive been there for vacation 4 times before the storm hit, thats why i went to work after it did. Fun city! nice people! as long as you dont walk back home alone on the wrong streets from the bar!! LOL


Yeah you right! It's good food and good people (mostly.)

I tried to get the guy I worked for in North Carolina while I was out for Katrina but he hasn't made it yet.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Allencat- I would make a few recommendations.

The things that you don't like, can you thing of anything you CAN do to make better? A smarter man than me would bring a fan into attics with them to deal with heat and take fewer breaks.

What parts DO you like? Maybe you can follow those interests to more satisfaction.

No matter what, protect your health!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yep. Fans are a must. Wet rags on the neck. Lost of cold water salt. Sports drinks and a few breaks


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I have a blower/ squirrel cage I use from a res a/c unit. It will move some air


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Allencat said:


> what do yall love about plumbing? what made yall get into a trade doing physical and dirty work instead of being a school teacher,a doctor,or an office job worker?


Look I feel for you , you are a young guy trying to figure out things in life its not easy. Its 4:30 am I'm up fixing to get dressed for work and head out. I have done some of the worst **** work in plumbing that can be done , my back is sore as I type this but I take care of my family off of this trade . If its not for you then its time for you to move on, maybe you can get a job at the supply house they pay well at most of em and you get to stay pretty clean. Not everyone is going to be able to put up with the hard, dirty , smelly back breaking work , not to mention having to put up with with the ******* journeyman you get to work with all day. Maybe you should think about college , I hear the art classes are pretty cool or maybe computer science is for you. If you have learned your fittings and pipe sizes and types of water heaters a career at the supply house might be for you. A lot of salesmen making 6 figures started out in the warehouse or on the counter there is good money to be made selling supplies to us plumbers. Just don't expect sympathy from a group of plumbers that do or have done exactly what you are complaining about everyday to feed their family's. If you are looking for sympathy go here

http://www.hallmark.com/sympathy/


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Allencat said:


> what do yall love about plumbing? what made yall get into a trade doing physical and dirty work instead of being a school teacher,a doctor,or an office job worker?


I have a thread right here in this forum about an aspect of plumbing that I hate. As do many others here. You will find in all jobs there is good and bad unless you are truly lucky. Early decisions in life about what you want to do with a lot of guidance can really pay off. However if you choose to piddle around and end up doing what you have to do to survive then you have to find things you like about your job or you'll never be happy. 

You never know.... Plumbing can be fun and rewarding if you let it.

I'm happy where I'm at in life at the moment. The company I'm with is far from perfect but I'm given more freedom than I would at most other companies which helps me get better and gain more confidence. 

Quit focusing on the things you don't like and focus on what you do like no matter how small it may be.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Maybe you ought to try grinding on tree roots all day long attempting to get a sewer full of crap un-clogged??

that attic job is what it is ... and I would rather do that over cleaning septic tanks or sewers day in and day out

If you dont like the job, its ok .. go back to pizza delivery..
their are probably a dozen other fellows that would love to
take over for you and learn the trade......

remember that hauling those bread sticks get heavy over time too.
just in another way..


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

What kind of person gets on a public forum and publicly says he hates his job because it's "hard and hot"????? Your in the wrong field buddy. Picky????? Your not picky, your lazy, and plumbing ain't for you.


----------



## Pipe layer (Mar 10, 2013)

Allencat said:


> what do yall love about plumbing? what made yall get into a trade doing physical and dirty work instead of being a school teacher,a doctor,or an office job worker?


What do I love about plumbing? It's interesting, rewarding, and ever changing work. What made me get into the trade? I knew that inside work and menial jobs were not for me. I have always been one of the outdoors types. If you don't like the hot and the cold weather this job is not for you. If you don't like working your ass off this job is not for you. If you don't like the feeling of stepping back after you have finished a job and saying "Damn that looks good" this job is not for you. There are definitely all types of workers in this world you have to ask yourself what type you are. Are you the type that wants to do the bare minimum just to get a pay check? If so this job is not for you! Or are you a go getter that always wants room to grow where there is no "top of the ladder" you just keep building and adding steps to that ladder. You can ask for advice all you want but you are the one that needs to be asking yourself questions and truthfully answering them. This trade is not for everyone that is for sure. Out of the 100 or so helpers and apprentices I have had under me I would say only a hand full were really cut out to do what we do. Hope that helps you. Oh and last but not least that laying out of work sh*t don't fly!!! It isn't fair to the ones you work with or for! I agree with an earlier post if you pulled that while working for me I would have already made your decision for you. this world has no place for lazy unreliable people...oh wait I guess it does.... they deliver pizza for a living.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Allencat said:


> what do yall love about plumbing? what made yall get into a trade doing physical and dirty work instead of being a school teacher,a doctor,or an office job worker?


I am a husband, father, and son. The grandest of all licensed trades (Plumbing) gives me the ability to provide for those I love.

I started as a grunt helping my Dad with his mechanic work and spent a bit of time with Gramps around plumbing. Within a matter of days, I decided while it may be a good trade, I wanted no part of it. I worked in housekeeping at a hotel, and then at the front desk. I learned their computer system and learned computer programming on the job. I also started in accounting there.

Then I worked for two different mortgage companies as an investor accountant and computer programmer. All of my free time at night and on weekends was spent playing music thinking that someday that would be my real career. During those years I also tried several business ventures on the side that all flopped.

When the oil bust hit in the early 80's, I was laid off of my dream white-collar job and without a college degree, the competitive white-collar world kicked me to the curb. During that time my vocabulary expanded to include words like Humility, Burger King, Dominoes, and Bankruptcy. Humbling doesn't even begin to describe that time in my life.

Gramps reminded me that I could always get a job in the trades and I thought to myself, "GOD NO!! Not plumbing!!". Well a couple more scoops of humble pie and I started going through the YP starting in the A's trying to find someone that was willing to put on a green a apprentice.

I love plumbing and what it has meant for my family. The trade became my life raft but not only because it is awesome (and it IS!), but because of what I made of it.

Wake up in the morning, look in the mirror, and say to yourself, "I am a ____". Can you fill in the blank? I can....Husband, Father, and Son. If you cannot fill in the blank, then you need to do some serious soul searching. Here's a hint, if your answer is your job or trade...go back to the mirror and do some more soul searching.

I used to think I was defined by my trade or even being a business operator. I am not. Those things are just a means to an end. The end for me is being a provider as a husband, father, and son. That is why I love plumbing. It provides that ability. But I would find that ability somewhere else as well.

There are great fathers that work at Dominoes. Burger King employs many loving husbands. And even WalMart provides income to sons taking care of elderly parents. Don't make yourself about the trade, make the trade be about you. 

Find love and appreciation for how your work leads to the bigger things in life. Then the attic will feel cooler, the clay won't be so hard, and the sewers won't smell so bad. Until you can be mature enough to do that, you will hate every job you have. 

Otherwise, plumbing is not the problem....you are.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Lmao. U think I haven't ??? I did fire protection before plumbing. I was 120lbs and me and another guy would put a 20' 4" grooved pipe on our shoulder and carry it up 10' ladders and hang it So ur crying doesn't bother me at all. Ether shut up and work or quit. Don't come here and cry on our shoulders We don't give a dam. I'm 160lbs now and do all ur crying about and have to be responsible for permit inspection ordering material ect ect.
> 
> Puss


Whats 20' of 4" sprinkler pipe wiegh? about fitty pounds? :laughing: j/k man.
I think the OP has the common mindset of most younger people these days. Why should i work and get dirty when I can go stare at a puter screen and get paid. 
Some people are meant to work with their hands and some are good for nothing but shinning an office chair with their ass all day. OP sounds like an office monkey for sure.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> I am a husband, father, and son. The grandest of all licensed trades (Plumbing) gives me the ability to provide for those I love.
> 
> I started as a grunt helping my Dad with his mechanic work and spent a bit of time with Gramps around plumbing. Within a matter of days, I decided while it may be a good trade, I wanted no part of it. I worked in housekeeping at a hotel, and then at the front desk. I learned their computer system and learned computer programming on the job. I also started in accounting there.
> 
> ...


That is a very profound post sir


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Lol. Yep. And no. It's like 55 lbs. sch 20 ain't heavy. But when ur 5'7" and 120 lb. it's work. 

I don't do much lifting or digging if I'm caught digging I get in trouble I don't pay u to dig. I pay u to plumb is what he says. I love being licensed. I paid my dues tho


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

JK949 said:


> Allencat- I would make a few recommendations.
> 
> The things that you don't like, can you thing of anything you CAN do to make better? A smarter man than me would bring a fan into attics with them to deal with heat and take fewer breaks.
> 
> ...


Great post never thought of it that way


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Allencat said:


> hey that wasnt nice,try tussling with 40-50 gallon waters in the addict everyday sweating your balls of and killing your back.try working in cramped space in the attic,taking a water hearter from an attic in a 2 story house carring it down stairs to the first floor on out to the truck outside.


Dude, that isn't as bad as it gets. Get into a crawl space where the sanitary has been leaking for years and all the dirt is full of shiot water. How about putting up 6" cast iron by yourself. Do that for 8 hours a day, for weeks. The point is, the work sucks sometimes. I spent years moving material, digging, coring holes and other terrible jobs. Everyone here has put their time in. Some of us got lucky, some of us beat ourselves silly for years before doing any substantial plumbing. 

You don't know your ass from your elbow right now. The only way you're profitable is by doing tasks you can perform. Moving material is one of those tasks.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

And for reference 6" XH cast weights just shy of 300 lbs. I've thrown up thousands of feet myself. I'm not a huge guy, 5'10" 180 lbs. You need to evaluate your attitude. I've had helpers come crying to me about digging until I take their shovel dig more in 15 min than they did in the past hour and hand it back to them. Then they either put up or shut up. If you were under my employ you'd be on the bread line again.

In answer to your what do I like about plumbing question. I needed to do something. I don't particularly like plumbing but I don't mind it either. Some days are great, some suck. I would much rather be putting a Wh In right now than sitting in a parking lot, waiting for a delivery from ferguson. At least you're making money.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> I am a husband, father, and son. The grandest of all licensed trades (Plumbing) gives me the ability to provide for those I love.
> 
> I started as a grunt helping my Dad with his mechanic work and spent a bit of time with Gramps around plumbing. Within a matter of days, I decided while it may be a good trade, I wanted no part of it. I worked in housekeeping at a hotel, and then at the front desk. I learned their computer system and learned computer programming on the job. I also started in accounting there.
> 
> ...


This is the best post ever written to the PZ server.

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

This trade is definitely not for the majority of people. 
I got lucky enough in the mid eighties to enter into the Apprenticeship. It was one year probation and a five year Apprenticeship. So the first year and a half was for 5.50 per hour. Tough money even back then. 
There were 280 Apprentices that entered at the same time. Six years later there were 18 of us that graduated the program. 
If this is not your cup of tea that's ok. You will find your place in this world. If you can survive on a two dollar tip delivering pizza then so be it. 
BTW. I change water heaters with some in the attics by myself quite often and I'm 48 years old. That what they make Advil for. 
One more thing. You say you see your jman frustrated all of the time. It may not be the task at hand that has his temper on the rise.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Well said, John. 

I cannot speak as a plumber but I can say that when I was younger I NEVER IN A MILLION YEARS would have EVER thought I'd be a specialist in the field of septic service. Even after I got my license and was installing and repairing systems I would gag and once almost tossed my waffles when the pumper I hired would lift the lid on a full septic tank.

Like you, I came to the point where I was broke, had no work, and wasn't sure how I would buy the next week's groceries for my wife and 3 little girls, all of whom were relying on me to provide for them like a man should. Suddenly it hit me: if I was the pumper I'd have a foot in the door when a system had to be pumped due to a failing drain field. By that evening we had sold enough equipment we seldom used to buy a nice little vac truck. The plan worked. This month we will carry almost twice the bank balance over into the new month than we ever have before. The bills are paid. We are now a 4 man crew working long days and turning down as much work as we are doing. Never once did it occur to me if I could do this job given my repulsion to it.

What's more, I love it. I have done a fair number of things in my life. Dairy, farm, greenhouse, construction, trucking, excavation, not to mention a sideline in the BBQ business. BBQ was fun (I was demoing and selling BBQ equipment ), but at the end of the day the personal rewards are far, far greater in a service business. Never have I enjoyed, yes, just flat out enjoyed a job more than I do running a septic service. Instead of coming home wondering if you twisted someone's arm into buying a luxury they couldn't afford, you can look in the mirror and know that the person looking back saved the day for several people, provided a needed service for a real-life problem, and came home with more honest dollars in your pocket than you were before.

You will not find a job that doesn't suck some days. However like Biz said life is what you make of it. If you truly realize that you owe it to society to contribute something of value and are serious about being a responsible adult, you will be glad to work up a sweat. 

One more thing: if you give your employer 110% he will shortly realize that you are far too valuable to use for the lowliest tasks. I know. I just hired a new guy a couple months ago and he is so productive I can hardly stand to see him standing in the trench holding a shovel or a grade rod which is actually what I hired him to do. I can already tell that as we grow he will be the first crew foreman we have that is not an owner of the company. It's because he puts his heart into his work and doesn't hold back from unpleasant tasks. It doesn't matter what job he is on, he makes them all go so much smoother and faster. Always where you need him, with the equipment and supplies you need. You're down in a trench hooking up to a sewer tap and you realize you need a 45* fitting. You turn around to yell at him to "go get me a 45" and he's already holding one down to you, along with something else you hadn't thought of yet.

I know that today he isn't enjoying working in the powder dry dirt in a 40 MPH wind. He will be a sight to behold by this evening. However, I don't worry because I can tell he's in it for the long haul, and that he understands that there will be bad with the good. And, his paycheck will reflect directly on his motivation. 

Just some more food for thought.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I hope for his and his family's benefit, the OP makes it to the end of this thread for these life experiences.


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

Maybe ill like the work better when I get my own truck because I dont like another man telling me what to do like like im somebodys b*tch


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Allencat said:


> Maybe ill like the work better when I get my own truck because I dont like another man telling me what to do like like im somebodys b*tch


It is all part of coming up in the trade. Get over it.

I have been in this trade for three decades. Although I am nobody's biotch on the job, I still get shoved around like a pawn by suppliers, manufacturers, insurance companies, the federal government, and the licensing board. Everybody takes orders from somebody.

So again, get over it.


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

Did you go to work today though?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I am a husband, father, and son. The grandest of all licensed trades (Plumbing) gives me the ability to provide for those I love.
> 
> I started as a grunt helping my Dad with his mechanic work and spent a bit of time with Gramps around plumbing. Within a matter of days, I decided while it may be a good trade, I wanted no part of it. I worked in housekeeping at a hotel, and then at the front desk. I learned their computer system and learned computer programming on the job. I also started in accounting there.
> 
> ...


Biz, I always liked your posts. I have a new respect for you after reading this. It should be made a sticky for all the apprentices who pass through here.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

To the op here's the thing when you are the boss you can be picky. You can choose what you want to do and what you don't want to do. When you are the apprentice you learn and you do what you are sent to do.

As for me I'm 25 I started when I was 19. When I first started I didn't even know how to use a pair of channel locks. A plumber to me was the person you called when your toilet was not working. During my apprenticeship I alway looked forward to topping out, running waterlines pulling out water heaters, doing repipes, or digging up a sewer line. Yes it was back breaking but I was damn proud of my work I could look back and say I did this and I gave it my all


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

gardon said:


> Did you go to work today though?


 

yes i did......on the side note plumbers be having worse attitudes and do more on the job than the helpers do,throwing tools and cussing.....plumbers are suppose to be role models to their helper just like school teachers to their students.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Allencat said:


> yes i did......onthe side note it plumbers be having worse attitudes and do more on the job than the helpers do,throwing tools and cussing.....plumbers are suppose to be role models to their helper just like school teachers to their students.


Says who?

Attitude comes with the territory amigo.


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> It is all part of coming up in the trade. Get over it.
> 
> I have been in this trade for three decades. Although I am nobody's biotch on the job, I still get shoved around like a pawn by suppliers, manufacturers, insurance companies, the federal government, and the licensing board. Everybody takes orders from somebody.
> 
> So again, get over it.


 

ok,i respect your opinions..........yall i had encouraged myself to go to to work today,i'm still having doubts about plumbing,but i'ma take it one day at a time.


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

You have to prove yourself and fight for everything you get in life, while earning respect from the one's who came before you. Don't do any of those...., and you will be left behind with knowing you might be a loser, but only you are proving you are! Your at least 18 i take it, have some respect for yourself!, all i did when i was a cub, was try and prove how strong i was, and that i did not get tired and could hack it! ANd could do what the journeyman did. I was cocky, and a lot of times found out i didnt know what i thought i did. the last thing i wanted people to know was i was showing that i was tired, or couldn't do the work, which would just say i was weak, and had no heart. Now that im older, yes im slowing down, but after paying my dues, i now can depend on my mind more, and the skills i learned, from myself and every old timer i worked with. good and bad. Im proud what i went through, and would not be the plumber i am, without the good and the bad, the victory's and the defeats. (actually defeats in my opinion, are where you learn, something you will never forget.)


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

Your the only one that can pull yourself up, and be a hard working part of society. No one can make you, you just have to want to do it for yourself.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This is starting to sound like a 'Dear Abbey' advice column....LOL.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Allencat said:


> Being in the trade for six months,I'm thinking about getting out of plumbing for good,because they have me and the plumber i work with tussling with water heaters up and down the attic all day.I don't mind installing water heaters once a week,but everyday? and especially when itsa hot in the attic.Thats alot of work! Then sometimes you may have to install plywood on 2x4's just to keep from falling through the ceilng while working.I feel like the company is using me like"you're a big guy with muscles and we will use you to tote water heaters".I like plumbing,but i don't want to be hauling 40 and 50 gallon water heaters up the attic everday,i'm already burned out on that,there's more to plumbing than just messing with water heaters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have been doing this for 6 months and you think your a expert and should be doing things "you" want to do. You have no right to demand the jobs you want to do. Put in some real work time and then after 5 yrs you can demand what you want to do. Till then shut up and learn the trade and be happy you got a job to work at. Sitting out and chilling because your hot...what a lame ass excuse! If you were a employee of mine when you did show up it would only to get your check. Because you would be gone! I don't have time for babysitting! I had some cocky ass jerk like you once. He came in after few months and decided I wasn't running my shop to his liking. Yeah I let him say how he was going to fire me and then hire all new people to run the place while he sat back. Yeah he sat back all right... he was floored when I fired his ass. 

Go work at pizza hut! you don't deserve to work in the plumbing field.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I dont like heaters in the attic, I dont like shoving the probe in and out of the hard ground with roots looking for a stinkin cleanout, I dont like schlepping the sewer machine up the ladder, I dont like crawling under a house working twisted in wet sewage mixed liquid, I dont like burning myself, cutting myself, hitting my hand with the hammer, I dont like causing a liability,l I dont like not being able to focus under a sink because the stinkin progressive lenses are upside down for that application, I dont like high ladder work, I dont like pressure schedules, customers that complain, gc's that act superior, and the list goes on....In plumbing, taking the good with the bad is a little dirtier and physically challenging.
If you have an opportunity to choose another vocation that can make decent money....seriously consider it. Not because you dont like whats happening now, but plumbing isnt for everyone. You need a mentor though, who can motivate and teach.


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

Allencat said:


> Being in the trade for six months,I'm thinking about getting out of plumbing for good,because they have me and the plumber i work with tussling with water heaters up and down the attic all day.I don't mind installing water heaters once a week,but everyday? and especially when itsa hot in the attic.Thats alot of work! Then sometimes you may have to install plywood on 2x4's just to keep from falling through the ceilng while working.I feel like the company is using me like"you're a big guy with muscles and we will use you to tote water heaters".I like plumbing,but i don't want to be hauling 40 and 50 gallon water heaters up the attic everday,i'm already burned out on that,there's more to plumbing than just messing with water heaters.
> 
> I'm not a lazy person,i'm just kind off picky about the work to do.I don't like doing repipes in house either because you have to cut alot of sheet rock repipe everything then plus work in hot attics on top of that.Today is monday and i havent been to work since friday because i been callin in and taking off work to get away from the work that we do.I might just go back to working at pizza hut delivering pizzas(yes i am serouis),i'll get a pay cut,but at least i won't be killing myself hauling heavy water heaters and doing repipes in hot attics and sweating my ass to death.I don't have another job lined up right now.When I'm about to quit a job I normally give a 2 weeks notice and have another job already lined up,but i might just quit instantly with this one.
> Sometimes we do 2 water heater in a day,both being in attics.some of these attics have very limited space and we and we have to move the water around/under/above stuff that sits in the way which makes the job even more inconvient.I just don't feel motivated to come to work every mourning anymore.


We had a helper that complained about stuff we assigned him. He quit and now he's at home living off his dada. I could see asking to do something different because you want to learn. Then again if your just a helper and your installing water heaters you might want to count yourself lucky. The only thing our helpers are allowed to do is off load trucks, dig, and clean up and you could be a helper for a1-3 years before you start an apprenticeship and a first years responsibilities really doesn't change much you clean fittings, cut hangers, clean up, and get material. You say you've dug before but I really don't know how much digging you could of done in 6 months unless you've only been doing water heaters for a short time in which case why are you already complaining? If I was your foreman you'd be stuck in the dirt. Every mechanic I ever worked for says if your gonna learn plumbing that's where it all starts. Now dumping a trade, an education, for pizza delivery that's just ignorant.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Are we still doin this ?????? I worked 12 1/2 hrs today. It was a great day and I'm doin it again tomorrow Ot baby. I love it !!!!!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

do you piss and moan in front of the boss???
do you piss and moan in front of the other guy you have to work with in the attic???


I had a guy that I thought was gonna be ok, but after a while I became pretty tired of listening to his negative talk and overall general whineing.

I finally had enough of him and we parted ways...... he moved to Kentucky ... I was glad that the kentuckians would have to deal with him,,,

If you are bitc/ing and moaning in front of the boss or other guys all the time eventually they wont miss you if you done come back....


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

I will be honest with you! I look forward to what is going to be said next in this post! LOL!


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Are we still doin this ?????? I worked 12 1/2 hrs today. It was a great day and I'm doin it again tomorrow Ot baby. I love it !!!!!


I want some OT


----------



## andy86 (Mar 5, 2013)

Complaining about 2 water heaters a day and cutting some plywood in the middle of summer? Try roughing in a house digging through hard limestone with no jackhammer and then when your all done trying set a shower box with an impact in one hand and a level in the other while Mosquitos are having thanksgiving dinner on your neck and arms and you can't do anything about it. This job f*** blows sometimes either get used to it or get out


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> This is starting to sound like a 'Dear Abbey' advice column....LOL.


That's more or less what it is. People write in whining about something that looks puny to others, whereupon they are give straight, blunt advice.


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

Mr-Green said:


> We had a helper that complained about stuff we assigned him. He quit and now he's at home living off his dada. I could see asking to do something different because you want to learn. Then again if your just a helper and your installing water heaters you might want to count yourself lucky. The only thing our helpers are allowed to do is off load trucks, dig, and clean up and you could be a helper for a1-3 years before you start an apprenticeship and a first years responsibilities really doesn't change much you clean fittings, cut hangers, clean up, and get material. You say you've dug before but I really don't know how much digging you could of done in 6 months unless you've only been doing water heaters for a short time in which case why are you already complaining? If I was your foreman you'd be stuck in the dirt. Every mechanic I ever worked for says if your gonna learn plumbing that's where it all starts. Now dumping a trade, an education, for pizza delivery that's just ignorant.


 


we'll for me it's not always about the money,sometimes u gotta like the kind of job u do,delivering pizza yes pays less money then plumbing,but at least i'll be riding by mysef,aint got nobody telling me what to do,less stress,less pressure,don't have to work as hard,don't have to worry about sales or reaching quotas for the company.i can have a flexible schedule.the only down fall is less money,but at least i wouldn't mind goin to work.



sometimes less money and less stress is better than more money more stress as long as i make enough money to survive,i don't have kids,so i can probably afford to walk away from a job anytime,but if i did have family(wife and kids) then i'd probably have no choice but to suck it up and keep the job.i alot of u on here have a family and i understand why yall doing whatever yall got to do to take care of them.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Just out of curiosity......

Do you live on your own? How old are you?

I understand if you don't want to answer......

Edit: 

Allen I just read your introductory thread and I see you are in Houston and working in residential plumbing. Have you considered trying commercial plumbing. There will be things you don't like in that as well but it's worth trying rather than throwing away the time you've invested so far. 

Just a thought....


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Allencat said:


> we'll for me it's not always about the money,sometimes u gotta like the kind of job u do,delivering pizza yes pays less money then plumbing,but at least i'll be riding by mysef,aint got nobody telling me what to do,less stress,less pressure,don't have to work as hard,don't have to worry about sales or reaching quotas for the company.i can have a flexible schedule.the only down fall is less money,but at least i wouldn't mind goin to work.
> 
> sometimes less money and less stress is better than more money more stress as long as i make enough money to survive,i don't have kids,so i can probably afford to walk away from a job anytime,but if i did have family(wife and kids) then i'd probably have no choice but to suck it up and keep the job.i alot of u on here have a family and i understand why yall doing whatever yall got to do to take care of them.


And it begins!

The anti-bullying generation coming to the work force. I cannot understand how parents can raise such pansies!

Boo, I want to work by myself and not have someone telling me what to do. Guess what? Even at dominoes someone tells you what to do! 




GET OVER IT! Life sucks, when you're 40 and still delivering pizzas maybe it will sink in.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Mr-Green said:


> I want some OT


Come on down. Oil is booming and money is flowing. Boss says. Work all u want !! Even on bid jobs I love it


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

oh an i used to be a janitor,i was doin janitorial work for 10 years and i got tired of it and bored with it and plus the pay wasn't making the kind of money i wanted to make,so i wanted to do something else like get into the trades,now that i'm doing the kind of work that i do now,i kind of miss being a janitor.i never thought i would say that,but.....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

JWBII said:


> Just out of curiosity......
> 
> Do you live on your own? How old are you?
> 
> ...


I bet under 25 and lives at home with mommy and daddy. That's where pusses live !!! 

I'm trying to refrain from letting loose but I haven't had a good rant in a while. So. Stay tuned cuz the t&p is getting close to blow off


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Janitor fits u well !!!!


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

504Plumber said:


> And it begins!
> 
> The anti-bullying generation coming to the work force. I cannot understand how parents can raise such pansies!
> 
> ...


 
yeh but with pizza the boss want be over your shoulder all day everyday or blowing up your phone while being on the road


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I bet under 25 and lives at home with mommy and daddy. That's where pusses live !!!
> 
> I'm trying to refrain from letting loose but I haven't had a good rant in a while. So. Stay tuned cuz the t&p is getting close to blow off


 


no i'm 32 and i have my own place


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Ya know it sounds to me like you've already made up your mind. Do you plan on taking any of the fine advice given so far or are you done shooting everyone down?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Wow. I'm 34. And I pitty you 


If u road with me I'd fix u up. 

Ok dig here 10' long 2' wide till you locate the pipes in the ground. At the end of the day. You didn't find the line ? Fill in the whole. Next day. Oops. Lines are deeper. Dig out the the hole and make it deeper end of second day. You still didnt find the pipes. It's ok man you can dig more tomorrow 

That way all nite you can think about digging that hole the next day 

3rd day. Dig more. Around 2 pm. I'd come up to ur hole and say. Ok man. The truth is I was tired of you whining so I just had you dig a hole. Now fill it it in and next time you want to whine. Think about this hole !!!


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

allencat, if you are truly expressing how you feel in this thread, than you really should get out of the trade now.

Seriously, with your pick and choose, want less stress, want less hard work mentality, the owner that puts you in a service truck by yourself would regret it. And the new construction work might be cleaner, but is generally more rigorous than service. 

I don't think that the job is going to get easier or more pleasant for you any time soon. Either you change, or you continue to hate your job, or you move on. The work isn't going to change.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

They're looking for pizza delivery guys here in Detroit. They are in high demand right now, & pay well, cuz most of the other delivery guys have been shot.


----------



## Thekid (Oct 24, 2010)

Allencat said:


> Maybe ill like the work better when I get my own truck because I dont like another man telling me what to do like like im somebodys b*tch


Tried to give you some sympathy but honestly man why do you think you should call the shots. Your a helper he's a J man he has the knowledge and years of experience that's why he tells you what to do. The reason you do all the ***** work is so he can do the more important work and make the company money. Newsflash your are his ***** so get used to it


----------



## Thekid (Oct 24, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Are we still doin this ?????? I worked 12 1/2 hrs today. It was a great day and I'm doin it again tomorrow Ot baby. I love it !!!!!


Same here brother loving every minute of it! Dug a 182 foot trench and I am damn proud of that!!! Haha


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Wow. I'm 34. And I pitty you
> 
> 
> If u road with me I'd fix u up.
> ...


Easy to do when it's someone else paying for that wasted time lol.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U don't find the lines you don't get paid !!!! Lol


This guy wouldn't last the second day. Take his pay out of my check it be worth it to get rid of a puss like that


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

what if i start my own plumbing business working for myself? can't i pick the jobs i like to do?I think i've learned enough,not everything,but enough to work on my own.I love most things about plumbing,but my biggest problem probably isn't plumbing,but working for somebody else.I've always want to start my own business in some kind of profession,that way i can determain how much money i want to make,don't have to punch in the clock for somebody else,i can come to work when i want to and not have anybody tell me when to come to work.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Allencat said:


> what if i start my own plumbing business working for myself? can't i pick the jobs i like to do?I think i've learned enough,not everything,but enough to work on my own.I love most things about plumbing,but my biggest problem probably isn't plumbing,but working for somebody else.I've always want to start my own business in some kind of profession,that way i can determain how much money i want to make,don't have to punch in the clock for somebody else,i can come to work when i want to and not have anybody tell me when to come to work.


Go ahead, win win for you. Either way you would be delivering pizzas the rest of your life. The latter would be worse because you would have a lawsuit on your hands.



I'm starting to wonder if he is this retarded or is just a major troll.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Sure after 4 yrs as an apprentice/ grunt. The 4 years as a j man plumber then you can take the masters test. Get insurance and u are ur own boss. 8 yrs homie before you can have ur own plumbing bizz

In 6 months u ain't learned chit. Ur so fukn hard headed and lost. Just go do the pizza thing. I'm ashamed ur from Texas !!!!!! Y'all raising pusses down ther in h town??? So 8 yrs. two tests and ur ready. I've got one more year and one more test !!!!


----------



## Thekid (Oct 24, 2010)

Allencat said:


> what if i start my own plumbing business working for myself? can't i pick the jobs i like to do?I think i've learned enough,not everything,but enough to work on my own.I love most things about plumbing,but my biggest problem probably isn't plumbing,but working for somebody else.I've always want to start my own business in some kind of profession,that way i can determain how much money i want to make,don't have to punch in the clock for somebody else,i can come to work when i want to and not have anybody tell me when to come to work.


Oh your one of those guys that knows it all already....... Go ahead start your own company, buy a van all the tools, stock for the van, insurance and oh btw you better hope the phone rings or you not eating that week. I respect all the owners out there they have balls and are under appreciated


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

And here we go.......... again...


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Sure after 4 yrs as an apprentice/ grunt. The 4 years as a j man plumber then you can take the masters test. Get insurance and u are ur own boss. 8 yrs homie before you can have ur own plumbing bizz
> 
> In 6 months u ain't learned chit. Ur so fukn hard headed and lost. Just go do the pizza thing. I'm ashamed ur from Texas !!!!!! Y'all raising pusses down ther in h town??? So 8 yrs. two tests and ur ready. I've got one more year and one more test !!!!


 

what part of texas u live?


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

My boss told me a couple things when I started

You need tough skin
He told me were I could find sympathy 

If work is that bad, find somewhere else 
But honestly I don't think plumbing is for you or any blue collar job.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Allencat said:


> what part of texas u live?


Abilene


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

moonapprentice said:


> And here we go.......... again...


Hey dude. How u been ??


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

jc-htownplumber said:


> My boss told me a couple things when I started
> 
> You need tough skin
> He told me were I could find sympathy
> ...


 

u live in houston?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Thekid said:


> Oh your one of those guys that knows it all already....... Go ahead start your own company, buy a van all the tools, stock for the van, insurance and oh btw you better hope the phone rings or you not eating that week. I respect all the owners out there they have balls and are under appreciated


He can't legally. Not in Texas !!!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok I'm calling bull$it on this guy, he has to be a troll. A grown man can't cry like this. Impossible it's not in our DNA. I don't blame your boss for making you do the grunt work. I haven't even met you and I want to rip your head off. Your boss most be praying you quit as he knows your worthless self would file unemployment on him.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Allencat said:


> u live in houston?


He says so. Go find him and help him see the light


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

ok fellas u yall got me,i got my mind made up now,i'm just going to just all this crazy talk to aside and just stick with the trade and be a part of the plumbing zone famly.i'm gonna suck it up.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey TX kma I didn't raise him lol.....


Allen you couldn't start a plumbing business righ now if you tried. The only way and I mean only way would be if you started it but hired others to run it, put their masters on it, and be responsibl for you. Somehow I don't see that happening.

Now with some of the statements I've seen you post here I have this feeling that you actually don't have to work. Either you're very smart with your money or were given a free ride. Even if you were given a free ride and if you are working by choice regardless of what it is it does say something.


----------



## Thekid (Oct 24, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> He can't legally. Not in Texas !!!


I know! Haha not in ontario Canada either was just trying to make a point that you can't just go on your own and expect it to be a breeze


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

JWBII said:


> Hey TX kma I didn't raise him lol.....
> 
> Allen you couldn't start a plumbing business righ now if you tried. The only way and I mean only way would be if you started it but hired others to run it, put their masters on it, and be responsibl for you. Somehow I don't see that happening.
> 
> Now with some of the statements I've seen you post here I have this feeling that you actually don't have to work. Either you're very smart with your money or were given a free ride. Even if you were given a free ride and if you are working by choice regardless of what it is it does say something.


Only if u shave it first !!!! Kiss kiss lol


----------



## Thekid (Oct 24, 2010)

Allencat said:


> ok fellas u yall got me,i got my mind made up now,i'm just going to just all this crazy talk to aside and just stick with the trade and be a part of the plumbing zone famly.i'm gonna suck it up.


Are you sure ? I mean delivering pizzas is a rewarding career.............. You may be suited better behind a desk


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

This guy ain't real. Who is it ?? Ua. Is that u ??


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh I'm sure if he wasn't he'd be banned already.


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

Thats one way to get a piece of the pie (eat it in the car)


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Allencat said:


> u live in houston?


Yup


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I would like to see this clown pass a code test. I would Make it easy 10 questions that I could quiz you on. After 6 months of being a helper no way he would be able to pass. Go "out on your own" Your joking right? you may at this point in your career know just enough to make you dangerous. Freaking worse than a home owner who "thinks" he knows what he is doing. Better move to a state that doesn't require a license my dude. Try Pennsylvania think you can still be a plumber there if you own a pick up and a pipe wrench. Retard! And thats an insult to real retarded people to call you that!


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

theplumbinator said:


> I would like to see this clown pass a code test. I would Make it easy 10 questions that I could quiz you on. After 6 months of being a helper no way he would be able to pass. Go "out on your own" Your joking right? you may at this point in your career know just enough to make you dangerous. Freaking worse than a home owner who "thinks" he knows what he is doing. Better move to a state that doesn't require a license my dude. Try Pennsylvania think you can still be a plumber there if you own a pick up and a pipe wrench. Retard! And thats an insult to real retarded people to call you that!


No need to mention disabled people like that! There is other words that can be used, be conscious of your peers with mentally disabled people in their family. It's not a choice it's reality.
Thank you.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I'm sure he ment no disrespect to you !!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Will said:


> Ok I'm calling bull$it on this guy, he has to be a troll. A grown man can't cry like this. Impossible it's not in our DNA. I don't blame your boss for making you do the grunt work. I haven't even met you and I want to rip your head off. Your boss most be praying you quit as he knows your worthless self would file unemployment on him.


Same with perfectplumber..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Allencat said:


> what if i start my own plumbing business working for myself? can't i pick the jobs i like to do?I think i've learned enough,not everything,but enough to work on my own.I love most things about plumbing,but my biggest problem probably isn't plumbing,but working for somebody else.I've always want to start my own business in some kind of profession,that way i can determain how much money i want to make,don't have to punch in the clock for somebody else,i can come to work when i want to and not have anybody tell me when to come to work.





Allencat said:


> ok fellas u yall got me,i got my mind made up now,i'm just going to just all this crazy talk to aside and just stick with the trade and be a part of the plumbing zone famly.i'm gonna suck it up.


And that my friends is what the absence of credibility looks like. I just love wasting advice on someone who probably never was what (or who) they said they were.

On the upside, maybe someday a real apprentice will read this thread and benefit.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Hey biz. It was fun. Happy happy happy


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Hey biz. It was fun. Happy happy happy


Yeah, raggin' on a slackercub is always fun...even if it is a fake.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Qball415 said:


> No need to mention disabled people like that! There is other words that can be used, be conscious of your peers with mentally disabled people in their family. It's not a choice it's reality.
> Thank you.


I believe my statement made it clear that calling him retarded isn't fair to the truely mentally handicapped. I definitely have first hand sympathy for those who have a disability they have no control over. not a statement geared to offend anyone else but that guy. I would never make that attack, more likely to be a protector of those that cannot defend themselves physicaly or mentally. My apologies if you took what I said as insulting or offensive, not my intention to do so.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Allencat said:


> no i'm 32 and i have my own place


You're 32, and have no motivation. I'm 28, a master plumber and have my own company. There's no hope for you in this trade. It's time to get out and clean toilets for little money. Janitor suits you well. Do a job where you don't work hard because you're lazy. You'll never make it. Get out now. Then when you're 50 with nothing to show for your life, you'll hate guys like me.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Allencat said:


> what if i start my own plumbing business working for myself? can't i pick the jobs i like to do?I think i've learned enough,not everything,but enough to work on my own.I love most things about plumbing,but my biggest problem probably isn't plumbing,but working for somebody else.I've always want to start my own business in some kind of profession,that way i can determain how much money i want to make,don't have to punch in the clock for somebody else,i can come to work when i want to and not have anybody tell me when to come to work.


D you have a license? If not no company for you. Guess what, you still can't pick and choose. You only get so many opportunities for work. Most of the time you can't decline. And guess what, as an owner those attic calls will be great money. The only jobs you'll turn down will be because of money, not because its lousy work.


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> And that my friends is what the absence of credibility looks like. I just love wasting advice on someone who probably never was what (or who) they said they were.
> 
> On the upside, maybe someday a real apprentice will read this thread and benefit.


If its any consolation reading some of things I've read made me a little prouder of my trade.


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

Did yall read my last post


----------



## andy86 (Mar 5, 2013)

It doesn't matter if you stay in with your attitude your going to either get weeded out or eventually quit you could try HVAC but once you cut up your hands on some tin or burn your hands trying to get your Gauges off a crappy ac your just gunna cry about that too


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

Im cool yall,i will keep yall updated as I progress in this trade


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Stop saying yall so much...


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Airgap said:


> Stop saying yall so much...


He must be from Texas... Lol. Good one tex you had my blood boiling at the " or maybe I should start my own company" one.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I see someone is trying to get the site post count up with this thread.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

justme said:


> I see someone is trying to get the site post count up with this thread.


Yeah and it's not who you would think.....

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

".I might just go back to working at pizza hut delivering pizzas(yes i am serouis)"

I have three water heaters to do on Friday one in an attic, two under and A/C unit(lowboy). All three at different locations. I'm happy to have the work. My wife and I will have a large extra pepperoni and extra cheese...will you deliver it on time Friday night?


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

myakka said:


> ".I might just go back to working at pizza hut delivering pizzas(yes i am serouis)"
> 
> I have three water heaters to do on Friday one in an attic, two under and A/C unit(lowboy). All three at different locations. I'm happy to have the work. My wife and I will have a large extra pepperoni and extra cheese...will you deliver it on time Friday night?


Under 30min or its free!!!


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

I tod yall my attitude hd changed about plumbing


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

myakka said:


> ".I might just go back to working at pizza hut delivering pizzas(yes i am serouis)"
> 
> I have three water heaters to do on Friday one in an attic, two under and A/C unit(lowboy). All three at different locations. I'm happy to have the work. My wife and I will have a large extra pepperoni and extra cheese...will you deliver it on time Friday night?


 
i don't mind doing water hearters in the garage because i can do those by myself or closet,but i just don't like moving them up and down from the attics especially when the attic has limited space.When people build homes they think of the stupidest places to put a water heater,which makes the plumbers job harder.Only the A/C unit should be placed in the attic while the water hearter shousd be placed in the garage.



I'm not complaining tho,i got to do what i got to do.


----------



## Thekid (Oct 24, 2010)

Allencat said:


> i don't mind doing water hearters in the garage because i can do those by myself or closet,but i just don't like moving them up and down from the attics especially when the attic has limited space.When people build homes they think of the stupidest places to put a water heater,which makes the plumbers job harder.Only the A/C unit should be placed in the attic while the water hearter shousd be placed in the garage.
> 
> I'm not complaining tho,i got to do what i got to do.


You were just complaining 2 post ago..... Your Attitude towards your career should not change that quickly


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Allencat said:


> I tod yall my attitude hd changed about plumbing


Ur done here... come back in 4 years


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

theplumbinator said:


> I believe my statement made it clear that calling him retarded isn't fair to the truely mentally handicapped. I definitely have first hand sympathy for those who have a disability they have no control over. not a statement geared to offend anyone else but that guy. I would never make that attack, more likely to be a protector of those that cannot defend themselves physicaly or mentally. My apologies if you took what I said as insulting or offensive, not my intention to do so.


No ill will towards you. Just my observation and disapprovement of said word. No offense just a reminder of particular words should never have been made up in the first place. I get where your coming from.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Qball415 said:


> No ill will towards you. Just my observation and disapprovement of said word. No offense just a reminder of particular words should never have been made up in the first place. I get where your coming from.


Agreed that word should never have been attached to describe the mentally handicapped. The true meaning of the word means the opposite of advanced. I dont find it fair to call someone who has no choice over their circumstances to define their state of being as the opposite of advanced. Who am I to judge the way God makes people. Not how I was taught to look at others.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

How bout we just call him a lazy sominabutch...


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Redwood said:


> How bout we just call him a lazy sominabutch...


Works 4 me


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I'm still ashamed he lives in Texas. Maybe he wasn't born here !!!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

What a thread.... I hated riding with Dad, listening to his bit%hing, handing him tools, having him make me look into the inspection port of an oil furnace when he turned it on and blew soot all over my face, then ask me" What did that teach ya, boy?" Don't think I haven't done my share of dragging water heaters, boilers, coal stokers out of hellish places.... Well, he taught me the trade(s), taught me the skills I needed to take over his business, then run my own...fast forward 40 yrs.later, now I'm a chief engineer for 2 office buildings, kinda have it made, compared to the old days. I still do some turd-tapping, soldering/brazing, not a desk jockey. You too can accomplish the same if you buckle down and work your azz off.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I was withholding chiming in because I thought it was on deaf ears, but he is still here. No judgements, just one question:
You are unhappy at point ""A" and want to be at point "B".
What have you done, or are doing to deserve to get there?


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey allencat! Answer this one question for me and I will leave you alone. If you dont I will b all over every one of your posts from here on out. Here is the question: What does the word Plumber mean? And no one help him with this. im sure most of us already know this answer. First day of plumbing school question here.

:hint: its a Latin root word, and can also be found on the periodic table of the elements (if you know what that is).


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

theplumbinator said:


> Hey allencat! Answer this one question for me and I will leave you alone. If you dont I will b all over every one of your posts from here on out. Here is the question: What does the word Plumber mean? And no one help him with this. im sure most of us already know this answer. First day of plumbing school question here.
> 
> :hint: its a Latin root word, and can also be found on the periodic table of the elements (if you know what that is).


If he can't answer that he's got no place on a plumbing forum.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

theplumbinator said:


> Hey allencat! Answer this one question for me and I will leave you alone. If you dont I will b all over every one of your posts from here on out. Here is the question: What does the word Plumber mean? And no one help him with this. im sure most of us already know this answer. First day of plumbing school question here.
> 
> :hint: its a Latin root word, and can also be found on the periodic table of the elements (if you know what that is).


Maybe this is why he so messed up from drinking one ?


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Maybe this is why he so messed up from drinking one ?


Lol that's messed up


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

justme said:


> I see someone is trying to get the site post count up with this thread.


What does a post count matter?


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Mr-Green said:


> What does a post count matter?


Your new here so I will explain briefly. There were many more active members here before March when some things (I dont want to go into detail about now) happend, resulting in a drop in site activity for a few weeks. and still now I notice less frequent posting. He is saying this thread is fugazi & an attempt to get people talking more. I dont know the logistics of exactly how this forum works. But I know from other experiences that most forums with advertising pay the bills by how much traffic it generates. Again I dont know if this is the case here but it makes some wheels turn in my head. Who knows im just a dumb plumber with a cocky attitude and a 152 IQ score. LoL. I could be completely off camber on my assumption. And im sure this post will receive a retort. Clarifying what I just stated.


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

theplumbinator said:


> Your new here so I will explain briefly. There were many more active members here before March when some things I dont want to go into detail about happend resulting in a drop in site activity for a few weeks and still now I notice less frequent posting. He is saying this thread is fugazi & an attempt to get people talking more. I dont know the logistics of exactly how this forum works. But I know from other experiences that most forums with advertising pay the bills by how much traffic it generates. Again I dont know if this is the case here but it makes some wheels turn in my head. Who knows im just a dumb plumber with a cocky attitude and a 152 IQ score. LoL. I could be completely off camber on my assumption. And im sure this post will receive a retort. Clarifying what I just stated.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Anytime.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

This forum makes $ from the adds that scroll across the screen and I would assume the more viewers the more the owner makes 

Kinda like. A prime time tv show vs a rerun on at 3:00 am. Witch do you think is more profitable ???


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

That's a great way to think about your future. If you want to deliver pizza for a living you should be able to live in your parents basement for a while. But as time moves on and your friends grow older get married buy a house you will still be the delivery guy...

If you want to learn a trade you pay the price. But from what your saying my guess is your boss wants you to quit. That is what I would do to a helper with a bad attitude.


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

i'ma stick with the trade,but i think i'm being to nice of a person to he dude i work with.....why is is that when u a nice guy some people to still come down hard on u.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Allencat said:


> i'ma stick with the trade,but i think i'm being to nice of a person to he dude i work with.....why is is that when u a nice guy some people to still come down hard on u.


He probably doesn't posses the time or patients to deal with ignorance and laziness. Would be my guess....


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

theplumbinator said:


> He probably doesn't posses the time or patients to deal with ignorance and laziness. Would be my guess....


 
no i work my ass off but he nitpicks about lil things.....if i'm doin something wrong i don't mind a person telling me,but be cool about....don't stretch the issue too far.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Allencat said:


> no i work my ass off but he nitpicks about lil things.....if i'm doin something wrong i don't mind a person telling me,but be cool about....don't stretch the issue too far.


How many times have you made him repeat himself for the same thing that he already told you that you were doing wrong?

Every man has a line where you go beyond it and shiot happend...


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

That is how it is in trades especially with a newbie your a grunt get used to it if you can't take a bit of ribing and teasing and doing hard work paying your dues and work your way up the ladder maybe you should go back to delivering pizzas!!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Redwood said:


> How many times have you made him repeat himself for the same thing that he already told you that you were doing wrong?
> 
> Every man has a line where you go beyond it and shiot happend...


Sometimes having to repeat once is enough for shiot to happen . . .


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Allencat said:


> no i work my ass off but he nitpicks about lil things.....if i'm doin something wrong i don't mind a person telling me,but be cool about....don't stretch the issue too far.


Unlike a school teacher that gets paid the same no matter how much of a goof off you are, your employer's family income is affected by every step you take (or don't take). He's not there to pat you an the head and say "good boy". 

Grow up, shut up, and do your job.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Life is always changing. Ul be working with a diff guy soon enough. Stop tripping out work and drink a beer after work.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

These newbies don't get what it means,to have all the responsibility on your shoulders, while doing these jobs. Your mind is going a 100 mph, & they ask ya stupid stuff, like where do you want me to plug in the extension cord. That question makes the top of my head sizzle.:furious:

Had a newbie helper with me on thurs this week. I had to tie into a 3/4in copper line a basement, of a high end house. Had to turn off main, (No big deal). I only needed to tie into cold, so I told him to go into the powder room above & open the cold side of faucet, & reiterated atleast 3 times, to just open cold side, do not touch hot.

Now only reason I said to not touch hot, is cuz the faucet has cross handles, & I didn't want him gettin confused, so all he had to deal with was cold side, when turning it back off. And was hoping I could save myself a trip up the stairs, God forbid huh? Now mind you, the faucet has hot & cold written on front of handles, faucet comes out of wall, & is for a small copper,vessel type lav.

This again is high end house, with wood floors in bath.
I tie in the water pipe, tell him to go back up & turn the cold faucet back off. I turn the water on slow, & hear it running, then I look over & the BFP on boiler is spewing a bit out the relief. So I increase the volume & it stops coming out of BFP, but I still hear water running. So I gotta take my shoes off, & run upstairs myself, & I find the hot water faucet on lav full open, & vessel sink 3/4 full.:furious: Then he tries to tell me he didn't touch the hot.

In a nut shell, this little simple miniscule task for a newbie, almost cost me big time. Now I remember why I work alone.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Don The Plumber said:


> These newbies don't get what it means,to have all the responsibility on your shoulders, while doing these jobs. Your mind is going a 100 mph, & they ask ya stupid stuff, like where do you want me to plug in the extension cord. That question makes the top of my head sizzle.:furious:


:laughing: Wish someone would have explained that long ago. No wonder my help was never appreciated on home projects. 



> reiterated atleast 3 times, to just open cold side, do not touch hot.


The 'why not?' may have prevented it. When you see a "Don't touch, wet paint' sign, what do you do? You have to touch it. :yes:



> Then he tries to tell me he didn't touch the hot.


Sounds like my kids.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

We don't want your kids to help us on plumbing jobs. We want adults who can follow simple instructions, and if they are above average, learn something about plumbing along the way.


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

i'm fraustrated right not......the boss just told me that he don't think i'm ready for my own truck and that i'm not cut out to be a plumber beacuse the journeyman(s) i was working with told him that he had to keep telling me what stuff to bring to him while doing the job like channel locks,tools,fittings etc....and that i should stay to steps ahead of the plumber.most of the time when a plumber tells me to bring this and bring that i i be like"u didn't have to tell me to bring u that tool or that fitting,i already know,even before u said it i was going to eventually bring it.





the company still wants me to work for them,it also does a/c work and they wanted to switch me from the plumbing to the a/c department and be an a/c and heating instaler,but f*** that.it's not that i don't like a/c work,i just feel disrespected and slapped in the face for them to push me out of plumbing and trying to make me an a/c man.yes it's money to be made in a/c too,but like i said i feel disrespected because i want to be a plumber.so i'm like "if yall going to kick me out of plumbing then yall might as well just fire me".they were trying to train me to do a/c,but i walked off n they ass.the boss told me he thinks i will be a better a/c guy then a plumber,he bsically said i suck in plumbing.






the boss told me the decision has already been made to drop me out of the plumbing area.he said it's either a/c work or nothing.i'm not doing a/c because like i said i wanna do plumbing.when i'm working my ass off and take pride in my job i hate being told that i'm not good enough to be cut out that i want to be,so they can kiss my ass.i'm going to to be out filling out applications for other plumbing companies.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Allencat said:


> i'm fraustrated right not......the boss just told me that he don't think i'm ready for my own truck and that i'm not cut out to be a plumber beacuse the journeyman(s) i was working with told him that he had to keep telling me what stuff to bring to him while doing the job like channel locks,tools,fittings etc....and that i should stay to steps ahead of the plumber.most of the time when a plumber tells me to bring this and bring that i i be like"u didn't have to tell me to bring u that tool or that fitting,i already know,even before u said it i was going to eventually bring it.
> 
> the company still wants me to work for them,it also does a/c work and they wanted to switch me from the plumbing to the a/c department and be an a/c and heating instaler,but f*** that.it's not that i don't like a/c work,i just feel disrespected and slapped in the face for them to push me out of plumbing and trying to make me an a/c man.yes it's money to be made in a/c too,but like i said i feel disrespected because i want to be a plumber.so i'm like "if yall going to kick me out of plumbing then yall might as well just fire me".they were trying to train me to do a/c,but i walked off n they ass.the boss told me he thinks i will be a better a/c guy then a plumber,he bsically said i suck in plumbing.
> 
> the boss told me the decision has already been made to drop me out of the plumbing area.he said it's either a/c work or nothing.i'm not doing a/c because like i said i wanna do plumbing.when i'm working my ass off and take pride in my job i hate being told that i'm not good enough to be cut out that i want to be,so they can kiss my ass.i'm going to to be out filling out applications for other plumbing companies.


Who cares? Troll....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Allencat said:


> i'm fraustrated right not......the boss just told me that he don't think i'm ready for my own truck and that i'm not cut out to be a plumber beacuse the journeyman(s) i was working with told him that he had to keep telling me what stuff to bring to him while doing the job like channel locks,tools,fittings etc....and that i should stay to steps ahead of the plumber.most of the time when a plumber tells me to bring this and bring that i i be like"u didn't have to tell me to bring u that tool or that fitting,i already know,even before u said it i was going to eventually bring it.
> 
> the company still wants me to work for them,it also does a/c work and they wanted to switch me from the plumbing to the a/c department and be an a/c and heating instaler,but f*** that.it's not that i don't like a/c work,i just feel disrespected and slapped in the face for them to push me out of plumbing and trying to make me an a/c man.yes it's money to be made in a/c too,but like i said i feel disrespected because i want to be a plumber.so i'm like "if yall going to kick me out of plumbing then yall might as well just fire me".they were trying to train me to do a/c,but i walked off n they ass.the boss told me he thinks i will be a better a/c guy then a plumber,he bsically said i suck in plumbing.
> 
> the boss told me the decision has already been made to drop me out of the plumbing area.he said it's either a/c work or nothing.i'm not doing a/c because like i said i wanna do plumbing.when i'm working my ass off and take pride in my job i hate being told that i'm not good enough to be cut out that i want to be,so they can kiss my ass.i'm going to to be out filling out applications for other plumbing companies.


What happened? Did you lose that pizza delivery job?..


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*well said*



Allencat said:


> i'm fraustrated right not......the boss just told me that he don't think i'm ready for my own truck and that i'm not cut out to be a plumber beacuse the journeyman(s) i was working with told him that he had to keep telling me what stuff to bring to him while doing the job like channel locks,tools,fittings etc....and that i should stay to steps ahead of the plumber.most of the time when a plumber tells me to bring this and bring that i i be like"u didn't have to tell me to bring u that tool or that fitting,i already know,even before u said it i was going to eventually bring it.
> 
> the company still wants me to work for them,it also does a/c work and they wanted to switch me from the plumbing to the a/c department and be an a/c and heating instaler,but f*** that.it's not that i don't like a/c work,i just feel disrespected and slapped in the face for them to push me out of plumbing and trying to make me an a/c man.yes it's money to be made in a/c too,but like i said i feel disrespected because i want to be a plumber.so i'm like "if yall going to kick me out of plumbing then yall might as well just fire me".they were trying to train me to do a/c,but i walked off n they ass.the boss told me he thinks i will be a better a/c guy then a plumber,he bsically said i suck in plumbing.
> 
> the boss told me the decision has already been made to drop me out of the plumbing area.he said it's either a/c work or nothing.i'm not doing a/c because like i said i wanna do plumbing.when i'm working my ass off and take pride in my job i hate being told that i'm not good enough to be cut out that i want to be,so they can kiss my ass.i'm going to to be out filling out applications for other plumbing companies.


Well said, sir! You did right in your decision to quit from this company that wanted to keep you around. With your eloquence, writing skills (or Skillz), and knack for absorbing and putting your peers' advice into action, you should be a valuable asset for any corporation, large or small.
Let the bidding war begin!


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

theplumbinator said:


> Who cares? Troll....


 

dude,if i don't disrespect u,u don't direspect me


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Allencat said:


> dude,if i don't disrespect u,u don't direspect me


I have my doubts your a real person"dude"....and since you are no longer employed by a plumber you should probably leave this forum and try the "unemployment zone"....


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

theplumbinator said:


> I have my doubts your a real person"dude"....and since you are no longer employed by a plumber you should probably leave this forum and try the "unemployment zone"....


 

thats some f*** up sh*t to say,if u aint got nothing good to say than back the f***ed off me hoe.alot of yall are childish on here,if u can't talk to me like a man,than don't talk to me at all.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Allencat said:


> thats some f*** u sh*t to say,if u aint nothing good to say that back the f*** off me hoe.


Hey... who started all this??? Go read the title of this thread..


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Allencat said:


> thats some f*** u sh*t to say,if u aint nothing good to say that back the f*** off me hoe.


Sorry could I have that back in English? I dont speak "street"...


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Allencat said:


> thats some f*** up sh*t to say,if u aint got nothing good to say than back the f***ed off me hoe.alot of yall are childish on here,if u can't talk to me like a man,than don't talk to me at all.


No one wants to talk to you... how do you not get that??? What plumbing knowledge can you bring here that would compell anyone to want to converse with you. If you have nothing intelligent to say why dont you just sit back and listen. Maybe you could learn something.


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

theplumbinator said:


> No one wants to talk to you... how do you not get that??? What plumbing knowledge can you bring here that would compell anyone to want to converse with you. If you have nothing intelligent to say why dont you just sit back and listen. Maybe you could learn something.


 

sure,i don't mind taking advice from anyone on here,but do yall think that the boss was wrong for droppong me from plumbing?


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

Not if he saw future in the way you were taking to it, and he offered you hvac, its much cleaner, and lighter, good money (but on some jobs you will be in the attic again!)


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Allencat said:


> sure,i don't mind taking advice from anyone on here,but do yall think that the boss was wrong for droppong me from plumbing?


Doesn't matter what I think. In his opinion you weren't right for his company he made a decision. That's the way it is. Accept what you did to drive the guy to his decision learn from it, go find a new job and dont make the same mistakes twice. Fair and UN fair doesn't apply in the real world. His company he is the decision maker, respect it, im sure the guy worked his balls off to get where he is. I worked for more than one company in my past. Never been fired just realized I wasn't a good fit and it was time to move up.


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

gardon said:


> Not if he saw future in the way you were taking to it, and he offered you hvac, its much cleaner, and lighter, good money (but on some jobs you will be in the attic again!)


 


yes they offered me hvac,but i didn't turn it down because of the type of they do in hvac,i turned it down because i took it as an insult for them to say i'm not good enough for plumbing.when i take on a job that i know can be good at,i don't like when the employer gives up on me so soon to think that i'm not capable of doin the job,i want to keep the position unless i decide to change trades on MY OWN TERMS,not because they feel i suck at the trade.....they're keeping them other guys in plumbing,so it makes me mad that the company don't think ican be as good as them,i feel left out.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Allencat said:


> yes they offered me hvac,but i didn't turn it down because of the type of they do in hvac,i turned it down because i took it as an insult for them to say i'm not good enough for plumbing.when i take on a job that i know can be good at,i don't like when the employer gives up on me so soon to think that i'm not capable of doin the job,i want to keep the position unless i decide to change trades on MY OWN TERMS,not because they feel i suck at the trade.....they're keeping them other guys in plumbing,so it makes me mad that the company don't think ican be as good as them,i feel left out.


Not your decision to make until you own the company. Employees dont get to decide anything on their own terms. The right to make those decisions only come to you after years of hard work and dedicated service along with going out on your own once you attain a license. Lucky he even gave you the option to retain a job. Your not even greatfull for that.


----------



## Allencat (Nov 27, 2012)

theplumbinator said:


> Not your decision to make until you own the company. Employees dont get to decide anything on their own terms. The right to make those decisions only come to you after years of hard work and dedicated service along with going out on your own once you attain a license. Lucky he even gave you the option to retain a job. Your not even greatfull for that.


 

yes your right,they did give me the option to retain a job, and maybe i shouldve taking the hvac job,but the fact of the situation messes with my ego.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Allencat said:


> yes your right,they did give me the option to retain a job, and maybe i shouldve taking the hvac job,but the fact of the situation messes with my ego.


Does referencing yourself as a "looser" not mess with your ego?


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

Allencat said:


> yes your right,they did give me the option to retain a job, and maybe i shouldve taking the hvac job,but the fact of the situation messes with my ego.


Your ego is going to make you starve to death!


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

Allencat said:


> i'm fraustrated right not......the boss just told me that he don't think i'm ready for my own truck and that i'm not cut out to be a plumber beacuse the journeyman(s) i was working with told him that he had to keep telling me what stuff to bring to him while doing the job like channel locks,tools,fittings etc....and that i should stay to steps ahead of the plumber.most of the time when a plumber tells me to bring this and bring that i i be like"u didn't have to tell me to bring u that tool or that fitting,i already know,even before u said it i was going to eventually bring it.
> 
> the company still wants me to work for them,it also does a/c work and they wanted to switch me from the plumbing to the a/c department and be an a/c and heating instaler,but f*** that.it's not that i don't like a/c work,i just feel disrespected and slapped in the face for them to push me out of plumbing and trying to make me an a/c man.yes it's money to be made in a/c too,but like i said i feel disrespected because i want to be a plumber.so i'm like "if yall going to kick me out of plumbing then yall might as well just fire me".they were trying to train me to do a/c,but i walked off n they ass.the boss told me he thinks i will be a better a/c guy then a plumber,he bsically said i suck in plumbing.
> 
> the boss told me the decision has already been made to drop me out of the plumbing area.he said it's either a/c work or nothing.i'm not doing a/c because like i said i wanna do plumbing.when i'm working my ass off and take pride in my job i hate being told that i'm not good enough to be cut out that i want to be,so they can kiss my ass.i'm going to to be out filling out applications for other plumbing companies.


Staying ahead of your mechanic doesn't mean "eventually" bringing things if he had to tell you your too late. Taking initiative would of been saying this is what I'm doing today what will I need and having it there before you even start. I've never seen your work but just from the things you write I can tell you have some delusions as to where your personal skill level is. As for walking off on the man when he offered you another opportunity that disrespectful. He's clearly an ******* for even keeping an option on the table for you. You want to be talked to as a man take off your osh kosh walk into that mans office apologize for your behavior and then either say thank you for the opportunity to learn or I appreciate the opportunity you gave me however, . No one owes you anything. That man isn't your father or mother he is not a cause for your existence. As for applying elsewhere good luck it sounds like you've proven yourself to be a hard and diligent worker I'm sure you'll have great references ( sarcasm).


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

Allencat said:


> sure,i don't mind taking advice from anyone on here,but do yall think that the boss was wrong for droppong me from plumbing?


No he has a company to run not a daycare.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Stop messing with us. This is a serious professional plumbing forum, not a place to play pranks. I get the joke - you can't fool me!
I see right through you. You have been putting us on.
Nobody can be that obnoxious, ingrateful, self destructive, illiterate, and stubborn in the face of reason all at the same time.
No one can be so numb to all the good people here giving him multiple chances for redemption. My IQ went down 20 points from reading through AC's posts!
This, my friends, is train wreck forum thread in action.
Just think - his vote cancels out your vote!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, that was fun.....Closed.


----------

